# Time To Go



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, we're off to the hospital. Next time I'm here I'll be a dad.

Appointment at 0830 to induce, or, as my sister-in-law said a couple of months ago, "evict the little bugger".

Wouldn't you know that we got 2-4 inches of snow last night, but I've cleaned the car off and I'll load it as soon as I post.

See you all tomorrow with a


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Good Luck... hope all goes well


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

All the best Martin.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Woohooo another newbie soon to join the ranks! Best of luck there........

best regards David


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Good luck Martin.

Martin & Jason on the same day







Was the forum down nine months ago?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Best of luck Martin, hope all goes safe and well.

Andrew.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Good luck.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck Martin & your good lady


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The best of luck Martin..


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

All the best, Martin. Hope all goes well.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

All the best Martin.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Good luck and best wishes


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hope to hear from you all soon with good news


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Just got time for an update, then have to go back to the hospital.

Ian George was born at 1632, weighing 9lb 10.6oz and measuring 21" long. Mom and baby are doing OK, he's in the special care nursery but should come off the IV and in our room for tonight.

It was a pretty quick delivery, but the actual birth was not too easy. He's a big chap and got stuck coming out. Twice.

Please excuse the nakedness


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations Martin!









Nice looking watch strap.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Congratulations Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulatons Martin and Mrs "limey"









He's a grand looking lad


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

That's great news Martin....congrats to you and your family.

Between you and Jason, I'm beginning to wonder if RLT stands for *R*eally *L*arge *T*ots.










Now, don't be shocked if you get a bit of this for awhile:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats and all that jazz


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Great news Martin, best wishes to mother and baby


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Congratulations !! Hope all is well with mother and baby. Shouldn't you now buy a special watch to celebrate?

Regards

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow! Many congratulations Martin and Mrs Martin, It gets very serious very quickly doesnt it?!









We took Harry home today, great feeling...

One thing to note, all Harrys bruses are pretty much gone allready! They heal fast


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations Martin & your good lady plus







to mini Limey


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Excellent result martin, congrats......poor little (not so little at almost 10lbs, poor mum







) mite, looks like they tugged him out by his balls!









I think Mum deserves an RLT710 for that surely?









Best regards David


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Let me add my congratulations to you and your good lady (if she'll ever speak to you again)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Congratulations Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Now, don't be shocked if you get a bit of this for awhile:


I remember hearing of a sadistic midwife who took a Playgirl magazine into a Maternity ward, the boos & hisses were I gather deafening


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words.

Ian came home today, both he and Kim are fine. They kept him overnight as a precaution, due to several things that added up to extra caution on the neonatologist's part.

He wasn't tugged out by the balls, but he was very forcibly removed by the head. He got stuck coming out, first on his shoulders and then his chest. The stress of this, plus the fact that his umbilical was probably being crushed, led to him having oxygen and an IV. The IV came out Tuesday, but then a blood culture came back positive. So back in with an IV for antibiotics and another night in the hospital. The second blood test came back clear, and he was discharged this morning. I picked up the 14yo and we picked Mom and baby up and brought them home.

All is well with the world.

Hey, is it bad that when the neonatologist is talking to you about your newborn, that you are trying to make out what watch he is wearing?? The bracelet looked seriously hefty, thick oyster type.

Thanks again, more pics soon, uploading next.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Martin, hope everyone is non the worse for their ordeal, Harry was forceps delivered too, not nice for them....

And yes, I was checking out watches, but Hinchingbrook Hospital staff must spend their cash on other things...They were all Argos specials


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulation to all the family Martin, glad everything is okay and all back home safe


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations Martin, are you going to get a new watch to help celebrate the event?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

So, here is Ian's first foray onto the internet...






taken on my Motorola Razr v3.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations Martin, all the best.


----------

